# yak fishing tackle



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I am looking for something that I can soak baits for big striper and drum with... I will mostly be bait fishing, and trolling lures. Can anyone suggest something that won't break the bank? Possibly something that'll be versatile for togs, spades, flounder in deep water,etc.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

RS, 
When targeting the bigger side-eyes, I use an 11' Sealine-X Surf w/ an Okuma Salina SA55. It's a pretty agile big rod. 

Skunk


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You use an 11'-er from a yak?!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

basstardo said:


> You use an 11'-er from a yak?!


Yep, but typically we park the yaks and set up rod holders.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Shimano makes a great series of rods that are called 'Teramar' They are short in the butt so they work well on the yak. I put a Grandwave 30 that does double duty on a 12' 6" 1509 heaver on mine and it works well. Mine is a 7' 6" single pc. extra heavy power and fast action and the reel is loaded with 20 lb. suffix and a 50 lb. shock leader just like the beach.

I really like it for fighting the big Reds and Stripers because the star drag is very large and easy to tighten or loosen as necessary while fighting the big boys so they don't pull you where you don't want to go like into the concrete ships or onto the shoals. 

They're around $100.00 and both BPS and OE2 sells them. I also have a 7' single pc. heavy action spinning rod that has a 560 slammer and 30 lb. powerpro on it for tossing lures for the same fish.

As far as using them for togs, spades and flounder, that's a different set-up but the smaller Teramar rods work well there also.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I've always liked the Grandwave reels, just a little too rich for my blood. 

Anyone have any opinions on the Penn 310gti? I kinda like the idea of a levelwind in the yak... Skunk how is that Salina? I have had a few Okuma spinners and I never cared for them at all.

Thanks for the advice, I definitely like those Teramar rods.

What i've come up with is the Teramar 7'6 XH Teramar rod with a Shimano TLD Star 15-30S... normally from the planks or boat I would think this reel would be just a LITTLE too small... but I think it'd do just fine in the yak... total comes out to just under $200. What do you guys think?


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I love the Salina's for spinning gear, but for the biguns that I wont be casting too far to, I like the conventionals. 320gti2 combos for $109, or the 220GTO combo for $79, both with level wind, will hold more than enough line. I like 150yds of 50# PP backing for 25-30# main line.

For pitching arti's, and spoons, go as light as possible. Ya can't beat the Okuma Epixor 30EFS highspeed (all AL, great Drag, less than $50), on a graphite 6-17# 7-8' rod, with 15# PP.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Not sure about the TLD reel because I've never seen it but the 310gti should be fine if loaded with heavy braid like 30-50 lb. so it'll hold plenty. I've got the 320gti and an old Ambassador 7000 that I use for the same stuff. The levelwind is nice when fishing from a yak and not having to cast too far. I really like the drag set-up on the Grandwave and I got a decent deal @ $160 new in the box besides with the way they've screwed up the beach access down south it may not see the 1509 any time soon. 

That sounds like the same rod I've got, you'll like it !!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

OK I am going with the Shimano TLD 15-30S star drag and Shimano Teramar 7'6 XH... I can spare the levelwind, I just hope this reel is somewhat castable... only thing that steered me away from another TLD15 lever drag. Any opinions on this set up?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

what about a daiwa sealine-x or saltist or a shimano torium for the reel? any of these would definitely be castable and very versatile.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Greg has got the Saltist 30 at the Bait Shack I looked at it last week, nice reel and not too pricey, around $ 150.00 if I remember correctly. Just like my Grandwave it'll do double-duty on a heaver just fine.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

What ever you get, just make sure you can rebuild it easily. It seems that just about every month one of mine is taking a dunk, or getting totally soaked. Being able to do the work yourself is a big plus, and a money and time saver.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the insight guys, I just went to OE2 and picked up the Teramar 7'6 H and a Daiwa Saltist 30H... if the flexibility of this reel didn't sell me, the solid 1-piece frame, full metal construction, and stupid fast gear ratio did. I'm stoked... bout to get her stringed up w/ Sufix Tri 25lb. Gonna have to buy myself another heaver now 

The Teramar rods are pretty slick... pretty impressive rod for the price.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Just got back from the field... made some casts w/ a 2oz. egg sinker and WOW... this thing is a breeze to cast. First few casts I was making 40yrd. casts with ease (I was taking it easy... ain't touched a conventional in awhile)... so I loosened it up a little and started making the occasional 60-70yrd. cast with a little fluff. I even tried sitting down like I was in the yak and still making decent casts with ease. I am very impressed.... can't wait to get it on a heaver and see what it can really do. It puts my old 525mags to shame. I highly recommend this reel.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

dude i just got back from dicks picked up a new slammer and they said for 10 bucks they give you a warrnty on the rod if you break it lose anything theyll replace it no questions asked now thats one hell ofa deal:fishing: oh yeah rockstar i personally like the penn slammers with the abu 7000 lever drags if you get the non level wind frame for it it cast a lot better


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I got 2 Slammers, one has a 330gti and the other has a 704z... great rods for the price.


----------



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

Does anyone make a "Lefty" like the Saltist 30H?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.discountfishingsupplies....2215.html?osCsid=9a59b1e878f01d906ee21bd06260

That's all I could think of... damn shame someone hasn't caught on and added left handed versions of these popular reels.


----------

